# 2012 1130sb-LSB parts help



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

My neighbor just found a used 1130. It need a couple of cables. Where is the best place for Husqvarna parts?
thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Try parts tree.com*


----------

